# Freestyle libre with medical exemption card



## Mossy99 (Jan 26, 2018)

I have been informed that you can purchase the freestyle libre say from Boots at cost price (£35) if you show your medical exemption card (all diabetics should have one) Not the £60 Boots quote for normal purchase. Anybody know if this is correct?


----------



## Robin (Jan 26, 2018)

Mossy99 said:


> I have been informed that you can purchase the freestyle libre say from Boots at cost price (£35) if you show your medical exemption card (all diabetics should have one) Not the £60 Boots quote for normal purchase. Anybody know if this is correct?


I've no idea about this, but I just wanted to point out that not all people with diabetes have an exemption card. I'm over 60, for example, so I get free prescriptions on grounds of age, so my exemption certificate is no longer needed. Also people who control their diabetes by diet and exercise alone don't get free prescriptions, would they be able to benefit from any special deal?


----------



## Ingressus (Jan 26, 2018)

Im checking this out, i have no chance of getting this being type 2

https://www.diabetes.co.uk/news/201...ilable-on-the-nhs-from-november-90762474.html


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2018)

I've not heard of it I have to say.  I didn't even know you could buy them from anywhere other than direct from Abbott.  Obviously we don't pay the VAT, so they aren't the full price shown on Abbott's website - when you order things and it comes to 'check out' at the end of the payment process, we indicate we are VAT exempt for this by virtue of being diabetic, rather than being in possession of a prescription charge medical exemption certificate.


----------



## Robin (Jan 26, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I've not heard of it I have to say.  I didn't even know you could buy them from anywhere other than direct from Abbott.  Obviously we don't pay the VAT, so they aren't the full price shown on Abbott's website - when you order things and it comes to 'check out' at the end of the payment process, we indicate we are VAT exempt for this by virtue of being diabetic, rather than being in possession of a prescription charge medical exemption certificate.


Now the sensors are available on prescription,( if you're very lucky) but the readers aren't, I'm wondering if you go along to a pharmacy waving a scrip, whether they have a system for providing you with a reader at cost. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 26, 2018)

Type 1 or insulin dependent  medically exempt. No money changes hands.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2018)

As far as I can tell, some pharmacies have been doing this, but only in error - £35 is the NHS cost price, not the retail cost. Fairly quickly the pharmacies seem to revert to around or over the £50 online cost. You should be able to purchase without VAT by signing a declaration, but as far as I am aware most pharmacies are not selling Libre cheaper than Abbot’s online cost.


----------



## Jwilson (Jan 15, 2019)

Mossy99 said:


> I have been informed that you can purchase the freestyle libre say from Boots at cost price (£35) if you show your medical exemption card (all diabetics should have one) Not the £60 Boots quote for normal purchase. Anybody know if this is correct?


As a retail pharmacy business they are allowed to charge whatever they choose for items supplied as part of a private transaction, no matter whether the item is for someone's disability or illness. For items solely for the treatment of some conditions, diabetes included, you can not be charged VAT on the item, but you can still charge more than the cost price and include in the price a charge for your service in getting the product to the buyer, ordering, storing and an additional markup for profit also. But they can not claim the price includes VAT as it shouldn't (for this item at least). If they claim their price "includes VAT" then you can get them to take this off as long as you are a diabetic. Now the medical exemption certificate is the most likely thing they'll check as the technical definition of who is diabetic or not isn't set in stone, but most would consider anybody with type-1 and anyone with type-2 who is prescribed medications for this also.


----------



## Cornflake57 (Jan 15, 2019)

Looked on boots website and couldn't find the freestyle libra for sale. I checked abbot's website a few months ago and the monitor was just under £200, plus £60 for 2 sensors. Also, there is a waiting list. Other pharmacies are charging similar prices. Have you looked into Dexcon?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2019)

Dexcom is FAR more expensive than the Libre - that's one of the many reasons the Libre has been so popular!  Hardly anyone actually qualifies to get eg a Dexcom (other CGMs are available LOL) on the NHS.

I think you'll find the Starter pack for Libre is the reader and 2 sensors to go with it, so you get 3 items for whatever the price says.  Then when you need some more sensors only, cos you already have the reader, they're whatever price they are.



Hepato-pancreato said:


> Type 1 or insulin dependent  medically exempt. No money changes hands.



I don't have a medical exemption card now, I lost it either when I was 60 or 65 (can't remember) cos us old uns ALL get free scrips - so no I couldn't show anyone my card now.  I could however show anyone I want to, my insulin pump!


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2019)

I buy mine directly from Abbott. . As already said the starter pack includes the reader and two sensors. Initially all prices quoted include VAT, Which is taken off when you fill in the VAT exemption form just before checkout.
Sadly they are only suppling previously registered members as they can’t keep up with demand. 

Not  all people need a medical exemption certificate, I no longer need one due to my age, so I would assume that they have a procedure in place for this. 
I suggest you speak to the Pharmacist at boots rather than one of the counter staff to find out what you need to do and any proof required.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 16, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> As far as I can tell, some pharmacies have been doing this, but only in error - £35 is the NHS cost price, not the retail cost.



They're allowed to choose their prices. For a while Superdrug were deliberately selling at £35 (ex VAT) and ASDA at £44. Superdrug's price went up to £42 a while ago, and now seems to be £49 (if I remember correctly), so slightly more expensive than buying directly.

I don't know about ASDA now?

I think some branches of Boots were selling them cheaper but I think most were about the same as Abbott (or even slightly more) so likely that was in error.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 16, 2019)

I’ve said this elsewhere, but the reason Abbott are limiting supplies is that they are tooling up for Libre 2, it’s nothing to do directly with increasing demand. It’s not like a car manufacturer selling the old model at discount, the new Libre is so much better that everyone will want one. 

Once that change occurs, I suspect ‘production’ difficulties will disappear. It’ll be the same price.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve said this elsewhere, but the reason Abbott are limiting supplies is that they are tooling up for Libre 2, it’s nothing to do directly with increasing demand. It’s not like a car manufacturer selling the old model at discount, the new Libre is so much better that everyone will want one.
> 
> Once that change occurs, I suspect ‘production’ difficulties will disappear. It’ll be the same price.


I stand  corrected  .     TBH I never gave it a thought that it might be due to Libre 2 preparations.
I can’t wait till it’s available here.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2019)

The info you gain from a Libre is so good  As my South African mate says" Its only pictures of the queen" (Money)


----------



## drguiom (Jul 28, 2021)

Just wondered what the state of play is today as the thread is quite old? Where do people (self funding the sensors purchase) buy theirs from now? I got one recently from Boots at £52.50 (Libre 2) and had forgotten about asking for VAT relief. Are there better places to buy from?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 28, 2021)

drguiom said:


> Just wondered what the state of play is today as the thread is quite old? Where do people (self funding the sensors purchase) buy theirs from now? I got one recently from Boots at £52.50 (Libre 2) and had forgotten about asking for VAT relief. Are there better places to buy from?


If you meet the criteria then you can have them on prescription.


----------



## helli (Jul 28, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> If you meet the criteria then you can have them on prescription.


Unfortunately, not all CCG's interpret the criteria in the same way. I believe some are still reluctant to prescribe them.
However, I would strongly recommend @drguiom discussed the possibility with his diabetes team. My understanding is that a diabetes consultant needs to approve them so most GPs seem to decline the requests. I guess it depends upon the CCG rules. 

Dr Guiom, I used to buy my sensors from Asda pharmacy. That was a few years ago but they were the cheapest.
Quite a few people seem to buy them direct from Abbott. They are still running their free trial so you can get one for nothing.


----------



## drguiom (Jul 28, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> If you meet the criteria then you can have them on prescription.


thanks, that's understood and I will discuss at my next appointment at the Diabetes centre. I am type 3c but not 100% as to who qualifies and understood its a very limited subset. Hence my question and topic related to direct purchases?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2021)

I get mine direct fro  Abbott and tick the box to get the VAT  knocked off.


----------



## drguiom (Jul 28, 2021)

helli said:


> Unfortunately, not all CCG's interpret the criteria in the same way. I believe some are still reluctant to prescribe them.
> However, I would strongly recommend @drguiom discussed the possibility with his diabetes team. My understanding is that a diabetes consultant needs to approve them so most GPs seem to decline the requests. I guess it depends upon the CCG rules.
> 
> Dr Guiom, I used to buy my sensors from Asda pharmacy. That was a few years ago but they were the cheapest.
> Quite a few people seem to buy them direct from Abbott. They are still running their free trial so you can get one for nothing.


many thanks for the prompt response


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 28, 2021)

drguiom said:


> I am type 3c but not 100% as to who qualifies and understood its a very limited subset.


There's a summary here https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...our-diabetes/testing/flash-glucose-monitoring

It's not _that_ limited a subset, given that about 40% of people with Type 1 are receiving it on prescription. (I haven't seen a figure recently, but a couple of months ago it was 37%.)


----------

